# 3. x-mas session in Frankfurt am 17.12.06



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. November 2006)

es ist nun wieder soweit. weihnachten ist bald und das heißt es st wieder x-mas session, so wie jedes jahr.
terffpunkt ist am Sonntag den 17.12.06 um 12:00 uhr am Hauptbahnhof in frankfurt/M.
anders als die jahre zuvor: keine streeter, bzw. wir richten uns nciht nach deren termin.
gleich: plätzchen und andere weihnachtsleckereien sind erwünscht.
UND: es ist wieder ien kleiner x-mas fashion contest. wer das weihnachtlichste outfit anhat, bekommt ne kleine weihnachts überrachsung überreicht.
so wie jedes jahr.

hoffe ihr ersceint zahlreich. bis dann.


----------



## florianwagner (24. November 2006)

joaarrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (25. November 2006)

Schade, komme erst am 23. nach Hause.

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spass. Evt solltet Ihr Eure Kette erneuern, bevor Ihr auf die Session fahrt  

Viele Grüße an alle aus down under,
Basti


----------



## KermitB4 (25. November 2006)

Frammersbach am Start!


----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2006)

Bonn crew wahrscheinlich auch!


----------



## tommytrialer (26. November 2006)

Hey Max und Co 

ich will euch eure Session ja nicht zerstören aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich Frankfurt nicht so toll. DIe Spots sind nicht so der Hammer und überall das Problem mit den Cops....


wäre es vielleicht nicht sinnvoller in Mainz zu fahren? Da finde ich es besser und einigen Anderen, für die ich hier mal spreche auch(Matze Seb Scrat...)

also besteht vielleicht trotz das es so ein Ritual ist die X-Mas Session zu verschieben?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. November 2006)

also mir ist es egal, wo es ist...hauptsache die session findet statt!
aber was ich besser finden würde, wenn wirdie session nochmal um eine woche verschieben würden, weil dann kann ich auch kommen! also auf den 23.12...

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. November 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Hey Max und Co
> 
> ich will euch eure Session ja nicht zerstören aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich Frankfurt nicht so toll. DIe Spots sind nicht so der Hammer und überall das Problem mit den Cops....
> 
> ...



1. spots. das stimmt wohl.
2. mit cops gibts selten probleme

aja machen wir das halt in mainz. wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## KermitB4 (26. November 2006)

der Termin mit dem 17.12 würde mir passen!

MFG


----------



## Futzy (27. November 2006)

kermit was hast du dir denn da für ne geile treppe gebaut !!  
auf so was kannst nur du kommen !!  
das is genau so geil wie dein beeeennnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiittoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## trialsrider (27. November 2006)

Futzy schrieb:


> kermit was hast du dir denn da für ne geile treppe gebaut !!
> auf so was kannst nur du kommen !!
> das is genau so geil wie dein beeeennnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiittoooooooooooooooooo



Du meinst genauso geisteskrank behindert verwirrt kindisch dumm?  
jo dann haste recht!  

spaß spaß! chille mille an alle...


martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. November 2006)

WAS WILLST DU, Gollum?

Seh lieber zu dass ich endlich die Bremse bekomme!

Benito ist kult genauso wie der Turmbau !!!

MFG


----------



## stonebreaker (28. November 2006)

Die gute alte Frankfurtsession.Heul! Also ich bin froh wenn ich mal aus Mainz raus Komme.Dat nervt nämlich auch.aber der 17 ist perfekt!!!
Haut rein!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Dezember 2006)

soooo. jetzt ist es nun fest und wrid nicht mehr geändert. die x-mas session findet aus folgenden gründen in Frankfurt und nicht in mainz statt.
1. in mainz ist weihnachtsmarkt, und somit einige spots unbrauchbar, darunter zwei oder drei der hauptspots.
2. mainz ist wesentlich kleiner als ffm -> mehr leute überall, wegen weihnachtsmarkt und so.
3. haben huete schon einige in köln für FFM zugesagt........ja felix, du auch, also will ich dich mal in ffm sehen.
4. es ist der eindurck entstanden, dass es in FFM nicht genug spots gibt, nur haben wir das augenmerk auf die falschen spots in den letzten jahren gelegt. diesmla wirds anders, auch der treffpunkt ist woanders. und zwar mitten auf der hauptwache zeil, weil erstens genauso gute bahnverbindung, zweitens bessere parkmöglichkeiten.,.....etc.


also ich will nochmal hören, wer ist alles am start außer:
1. Bonn crew
2. Frammersbach
3. würzburg...

also nicht so schüchtern auf kommt.


----------



## Smilymarco (3. Dezember 2006)

bin dabei


----------



## Schevron (4. Dezember 2006)

ich kann es nur kurzfristig sagen obs klappt. würde aber auf jeden fall gern kommen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2006)

achtung, wichtig, wegen treffpunkt:

treffpunkt ist um 12 uhr an der Hauptwache. (am 17.12.)
für die, die es kennen: beim skaterplatz
für die die es nciht kennen, navi oder routenplaner: 
Straße: An der Hauptwache 11 
Ort: 60313 Frankfurt/Main

genau dort is der treffpunkt. Dort findet man sonntags auch immer super kostenlos einen parkplatz.  bzw. muss man halt mal weiter um die ecke oder so. wenn nciht in der nähe ist auch gleich ein Parkhaus. um die wartezeit zu verkürzen, dot kann man auch super sich schonmal warm fahren.
werde diesen sonntag schonmal die spots zusammensuchen....
gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco (6. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Dezember 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> achtung, wichtig, wegen treffpunkt:
> 
> treffpunkt ist um 12 uhr an der Hauptwache. (am 17.12.)
> für die, die es kennen: beim skaterplatz
> ...



aber ich glaube, da fahren kann man nicht mehr...als ich das letzte mal da war, vor ca 2 wochen, war da alles eingezäunt und ich glaube, die reißen auch die mauer da ab und so...

aber ich komme nun doch auf jedenfall!  
muss mich nur noch in 1 1/2 wochen wieder einigermaßen fit bekommen! 

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Dezember 2006)

neenee, der spot wrid nicht abgerissen, sondern die bauen in dem haus nebenan irgendwas um oder so. deswegen is der Wempe jetzt auch in sonem schuhkarton an der straße....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Dezember 2006)

ACHTUNG WICHTIG!!
war huete mitm basti ne runde in ffm trialen. so ne art general probe...
jedenfalls ist es doch besser beim hauptbahnmhof anzufangen, damit man die spots in ner besseren reihenfolge durchfahren kann und nicht aus ner trialsession ne radtour wird....werden uns halt diesmal nciht so lange bei den ersten spots aufhalten......

also 12 Uhr wie immer vorm, Hauptbahnhof....

Gruß Max


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Dezember 2006)

dann bin ich mal gespannt 

bin grad am schauen wieviele wir mitbringen....


----------



## Lutz1 (11. Dezember 2006)

ich komm auch


----------



## Johann3s (11. Dezember 2006)

bin auch dabei


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber was ists wenns regnet ? Haben wir ne ausweichmöglichkeit?

MFG


----------



## Smilymarco (11. Dezember 2006)

fahren wir im regen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2006)

Smilymarco schrieb:


> fahren wir im regen



 

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (12. Dezember 2006)

Ja danke Marco, du hast leicht reden mit deinem Clown-Fahrrad 

also keine Ausweichmöglichkeit?

MFG


----------



## Rocco (13. Dezember 2006)

Wenigstens haben wir nen Sattel aufm Einrad 
Überdachte Spots wirds wohl nicht viele geben.


----------



## BastiTrial (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi, 
hab mich jetzt entschieden auch mit zu fahn!

@Marco, nimm dir bitte gleich zwei paar Schuhe mit die ersten sind bei dir ja nach 5min. ehh durch (Sontags haben alle Geschäfte zu!)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Dezember 2006)

wenns pisst fällts aus. wenns dort erst anfängt...pech.
leider gibts hier keine halle und wirds so schnell auch nciht geben


----------



## florianwagner (14. Dezember 2006)

scheiß doch aufs wetter, wenns regnet zieht man sich ne jacke an. das hier ist übrigens trial und nicht kunstradfahren...

ach übrigens max, schreib mir doch bitte mal deine nummer per pm.


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Dezember 2006)

Nimmt mir jemand Bitumen mit? Wäre prima!

MFG


----------



## Scrat (15. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Nimmt mir jemand Bitumen mit? Wäre prima!
> 
> MFG



Was willst'n mit Bitumen, wenn's regnet? 

BTW: Wer vorher nochmal nach'm Wetter gucken will:

http://www.skylinecam.de/
oder
http://web.uni-frankfurt.de/dezIV/webcam/Homepage.jpg

Servus, Thomas


----------



## florianwagner (15. Dezember 2006)

hi, also ich werde mit dem zug kommen und etwa um 12.30 ankommen, wär schön wenn wir dann irgendwo zu euch dazustoßen könnten. hier noch mal der fahrplan, für alle die noch zusteigen wollen(ich werd wohl mit nem wochenend ticket fahren). 

Würzburg Hbf 	So, 17.12.06 	ab 	10:35 	9a/b 		
Gemünden(Main) 	  	ab 	11:05 	 
Lohr Bahnhof 	  	ab 	11:15 	 
Partenstein 	  	ab 	11:21 	 
Aschaffenburg Hbf 	  	ab 	11:44 	 
Kleinostheim 	  	ab 	11:48 	 
Frankfurt(Main)Süd 	  	ab 	12:26 	 
Frankfurt(Main)Hbf 	So, 17.12.06 	an 	12:32


----------



## Schevron (16. Dezember 2006)

bin auch mit dabei.
wenn jemand aus der gegend mannheim noch kommen will. ich hätte noch platz für min. ein Rad und 4 leute, ev auch 2 räder, dann aber leider nur 2 leute.
wenn jemand mit will soll er einfach bescheid sagen.

bis sonntag. hoffentlich is schönes wetter

PS.: Thomas (Scrat) soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Dezember 2006)

so boys. morgen gehts los. kommt alle und bringt gutes wetter mit.
wenn jem. nmoch fragen hat: 016094441475
kein inet im moment....
gruß Max


----------



## Kinimod (17. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Es ist wunderbares Winterwetter mit Schn... äh schönem blauem, strahelendem Himmel mit 3 Grad plus.
Also die Bremsen geölt  , die Hüpfesel eingepackt und ab nach Frankfurt. 
Auf das wir ganz viele sind!

Bis nachher um 12 am Hauptbahnhof.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## KermitB4 (17. Dezember 2006)

So Girls,

der Sprinter wird gleich geladen, Frammersbach ist mit 4 Low-Skill-Ridern am Start!

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Dezember 2006)

jep the sun is shining, entgegen aller wettervorhersagen.....
der wettergott vertreibt die regenwolken bei sessions.....

bis später......max


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Dezember 2006)

Sorry Jungs ich muss absagen, habe gestern einen dringenden Anruf bekommen und muss heute Abend weg und kann das nicht mit Frankfurt kombinieren...

Viel Spaß und haut rein


----------



## KermitB4 (17. Dezember 2006)

Oh mann war das geil! Hat wirklich mal wieder super spass gemacht, mit der ganzen Meute zu trialen.

An dieser Stelle noch mal Gruß an den Burli!

ALTAR!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Dezember 2006)

jep war 1a


----------



## florianwagner (19. Dezember 2006)

gibbet irgendwelche fotos oder videos, sind doch welche gemacht worden oder?
war leider etwas zu kurz, dafür hat man mal neue leute gesehen. die frage ist jetzt narürlich wer war wer???


----------

